# Books on the Ancient and Medieval Governments of the World



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello ALL!

I need some dire help here. I am trying to find a BIG book or a book on the governments of the ancient and medieval world. I am doing research for a novel and I wanted to construct a power/government hierarchy for it. SO like kings and queens, empress/emperor and all that stuff with knights, lords, warlords, and so forth. Now of course, I need all countries since kings and queens differ in countries and so does the position of power and title. So if anyone has a book, lead or anything to help me, please tell me. A book on mesoamerica can help as well since I will be doing those below the royal ranking and such for agriculture and all that. Please let me know if you have an idea, lead or a resource from past learning.


----------

